# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mẹo tránh "chặt chém" khi đi du lịch Vũng Tàu

## hgiangdvt

_Vũng Tàu - vùng đất sở hữu bãi biển, phong cảnh tuyệt đẹp lại đang dính vào những tai tiếng không đáng có. Việc chặt chém khách du lịch hiện nay đang ầm ĩ trên các mặt báo.
 Gây cảm giác e dè cho du khách đang có ý định trải qua kì nghỉ lễ tại đây. Cùng tìm hiểu những mẹo đơn giản để tránh việc bị chặt chém khi đu du lịch Vũng Tàu._

*Luôn hỏi kĩ về giá cả, dịch vụ trước khi sử dụng*

 Một vài nhà hàng, quán ăn có mánh lừa khách bằng cách: “Treo đầu dê, bán thịt chó”. Theo lời một du khách chia sẻ: “Khi tôi đến một nhà hàng, hỏi giá cua, nhân viên nói là 400.000 VND/kg. Nhưng khi tính tiền lại tính là 700.000 VND/kg. Khi tôi hỏi lại thì nhân viên đó nói là tôi nghe nhầm. Vì đã lỡ ăn, cũng không có bằng chứng gì nên đành ngậm bồ hòn trả tiền bị hố lên gần gấp đôi”.

 Để tránh tình trạng này xảy ra, du khách nên hỏi kĩ giá trước khi sử dụng dịch vụ. Nên đi đông người đến hỏi giá, sử dụng giá trên menu, ghi chép lại và nhờ họ xác nhận trước khi đồng ý mua dịch vụ. Có vẻ hơi phức tạp, nhưng để đảm bảo cho ví tiền của mình và sự thoải mái khi đi du lịch, du khách nên cẩn trọng trước mọi tình huống.



*
 Làm quen và giữ mối quan hệ với người bản xứ*

 Đây là một cách an toàn tuyệt đối cho khách du lịch. Khi đã có một mối quan hệ với người quen tại đây, du khách có thể nhờ họ giới thiệu những địa điểm du lịch, ăn uống, nghỉ chân có giá cả phù hợp. Có thể đi cùng họ đến những địa điểm quen thuộc để tránh việc bị tiếp đãi không đúng và chặt chém giá.

*Tìm hiểu và lên kế hoạch cho chuyến đi*

 Trước khi đi đến đây, du khách nên tìm hiểu một vài địa điểm có uy tín được phản hồi tốt. Đừng xem nhẹ những quán ăn, nhà hàng nhỏ, cũ kĩ vì đó có thể là một chiêu thức đánh lừa thị giác của những kẻ lừa đảo. Nên chọn những hàng quán có bảng hiệu với tên, địa chỉ, số điện thoại rõ ràng… Du khách phải hỏi giá, thậm chí thương lượng, trả giá trước những món ăn mình chọn lựa để không mắc phải tình trạng ép vào thế đã rồi “Há miệng mắc quai”.

 Nên lên kế hoạch vui chơi của mình phù hợp và sắp xếp trước. Không để mọi việc đi ra khỏi tầm kiểm soát của mình khi đang đi du lịch. Những người buôn bán sẽ lợi dụng việc bạn không biết gì và trong lúc bạn đang gấp gáp, mất phương hướng… họ sẽ dễ dàng lừa lọc bạn hơn. Khi đã xác định thời gian đi du lịch, du khách nên chủ động tìm hiểu và lựa chọn trước các dịch vụ, giá cả… và đặt chỗ trước vài tuần, thậm chí cả tháng để đảm bảo chất lượng cho chuyến đi.

----------

